

Ask HN: Solutions to stop the pop under plague? - maximveksler

I seems that for now the spammers are winning. 
What could work to kill this annoyance?<p>Am I mistaken in assuming that browser makers don't know how to fight the  new pop under window advertising technique? How about window dependencies graph, where if you switch tab context to a different URI and have not gave focus to the related window that was opened from the main window - Kill it without questions, and also refuse to save the cookies it gave you, Otherwise if user has visited the pop under page apply normal browser behavior?
======
benologist
Better Popup Blocker

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/nmpeeekfhbmikbdhlp...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/nmpeeekfhbmikbdhlpjbfmnpgcbeggic)

It can block legitimate actions but they've recently added a list of blocked
popups on that page so you can manually allow them.

I really don't know why browser vendors can't just fix it themselves but stuff
like this might make it upstream eventually.

